# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  جواب دندان شکن سازمان سنجش در مورد تعویق مجدد

## V_buqs

این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.




جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/


تعویق کنکور الان دست سنجش نیست بلکه دست ستاد و کمیسیون آموزشه
فردا هم جلست برای تعیین وضعیت
اونام هر تصمیمی بگیرن سنجش وظیفشه اجرا کنه
اینجا داوطلب اومده از راه قانون و عدالت وارد شده و حرف از تعویق زده ، گفته طبق قانون اگه اتفاقی واسم بیفته شما باید جواب پس بدید پس تعویق بدید ولی یادش رفته اینجا ایرانه  :Yahoo (20): 
این پاسخگوئم گفته اختیاریه یعنی اگه اومدید و کرونا گفتید و مردید به ما ربطی نداره

----------


## jacks

این بخاطر این میگه قانونی شکایت میکنم چون عماری یا کنکور سنتر میگفت طبق قانون اساسی اگه یکی بره تو کنکور کرونا بگیره آسیب جسمی بخاطر کرونا بگیره میتونه از سازمان سنجش دیه بگیره چون سنجش آزمون رو تو شرایطی برگزار کرده که میدونست میتونه باعث بیماری بشه و باید وقتی و طوری برگزار کنه که بتونه سلامت رو تضمین کنه

----------


## NormaL

پولک هایم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

راست میگه خب
نیاین کنکور بدین
880 هزار نفر تو تجربی چه خبره :Yahoo (20): 
#ستاد‌کم‌کردن‌رقیب

----------


## zhi.a

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
منطقی ترین جواب ممکن بود :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

فقط اون با سپاس اخری  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Nilay_

پاسخ زیبایی بود!
همینه که هست ..هر کی  ناراحته جمع کنه بره  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## V_buqs

> این بخاطر این میگه قانونی شکایت میکنم چون عماری یا کنکور سنتر میگفت طبق قانون اساسی اگه یکی بره تو کنکور کرونا بگیره آسیب جسمی بخاطر کرونا بگیره میتونه از سازمان سنجش دیه بگیره چون سنجش آزمون رو تو شرایطی برگزار کرده که میدونست میتونه باعث بیماری بشه و باید وقتی و طوری برگزار کنه که بتونه سلامت رو تضمین کنه


مشتی اینجا ایرانه فک کردی دیه میه میدن به ادم

----------


## Frigidsoul

من که دندونام ریخت :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## eskalis

*فتوشاپه عکسه*

----------


## Zahra77

*پس اونی که صبح کنکور رو شقیقه های من تفنگ میزاشت میبرد سر کنکور کارمند سنجش نبوده؟ 
جلل الخالق 
بازم زود قضاوت کردم
+
واقعا چشم انتظار تعویق نباشین به هیچ عنوان 
بشینین کنکور جامع هاتونو بزنین 
+
خاک باغچه بر پیکر پرقند  این پاسخگوی سنجش باشد تا کبریتی بر آن بزنیم
+
با مملکت داری اینا یه مهد کودکو نمیشه اداره کرد
خاک تو سرتون انصافا!
+
*

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/


الان بچه خودشم کنکور داشته باشه همچین حرفی میزنه؟یا مراقب و کاغذ سوالات از محفظه استریلیزه رد میشن بعد به دست بچه مبارکشون میرسه؟

----------


## Mr_ES

چرا هنوز هم متوجه نشدیم که توی ایران زندگی میکنیم؟ تنها دلیل تعویق اولیه این بود که سازمان سنجش فکر میکرد تا ۳۱ مرداد وضع آروم میشه و نمیخواد پول بیشتر و حوزه بیشتر اجاره بکنه و الان هم که به سمت پاییز میریم و یعنی بیماری خیلی بیشتر ،واقعا انتظار تعویق دارین ؟ هیچ وقت و به هیچ وجه تعویق صورت نمیگیره.

----------


## wext82

> این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/


چه جواب سوسکیی داد  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه دختر یا پسر خودش هم امسال کنکوری بود اینو میگفت؟  :Yahoo (21):  چیزی را که برای خودت نمیپسندی برای دیگران نیز نپسند....خدا بیامرزه هرکی این جمله رو گفت  :Yahoo (4): 
یه مشت بچه کوووووچه ای اومدن و نشستن واسه ما تصمیم میگیرن  :Yahoo (4):  جمع کنید بساطتون رو خدایی  :Yahoo (4): 
بخدا خوبه منم برم چوب بکنم تو آستینش و بعدش بگم: همینی که هه  :Yahoo (4):   میخوای بخواه نمیخوای هم باید بخوای  :Yahoo (4):  سیک  :Yahoo (23): 
این چه حرفیه حاجی جمع کن خودتو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aianz79

به نظرم جوابشون کاملا عاقلانه و منطقیه خب کنکور بیشتر از این به تعویق بیفته میفته یه سال دیگه اینجوری تو حق اونایی که امسال برای کنکور تلاش کردن نا حقی میشه کسیم که خیلی نگران سلامتیشه میتونه امسالو کنکور نده بذاره واسه سال من که با اینکه وضعیت شهرمون افتضاحه با این حال میرم سر جلسه و حتی بدون ماسک کنکور میدم چون تمرکزمو خراب مبکنه چون اون 4 ساعت یه سال زمتم مرگ و زندگی بعد اون برام مهم نیس

----------


## be_quick

> به نظرم جوابشون کاملا عاقلانه و منطقیه خب کنکور بیشتر از این به تعویق بیفته میفته یه سال دیگه اینجوری تو حق اونایی که امسال برای کنکور تلاش کردن نا حقی میشه کسیم که خیلی نگران سلامتیشه میتونه امسالو کنکور نده بذاره واسه سال من که با اینکه وضعیت شهرمون افتضاحه با این حال میرم سر جلسه و حتی بدون ماسک کنکور میدم چون تمرکزمو خراب مبکنه چون اون 4 ساعت یه سال زمتم مرگ و زندگی بعد اون برام مهم نیس


به به یه هم زبون :Y (561):  :Y (502):  نظرت قابل احترام ولی آخه یعنی چی زحمت یک سالت رو خوب بکارببری سرجلسه ولی بعدش مرگ و زندگی مهم نیس؟؟ میدونم زحمت کشیدی والا ما هم کور و کرشدیم :Yahoo (20):  از بس درس خوندیم ولی نگو بعدش مهم نیس ...
 زندگیت خیلی باارزشه چه بی کنکور چه با کنکور  :Y (764): ، یه ازمونه که میخوان باهاش فیلتر کنن واسه دانشگاه ... 
به هرحال امیدوارم همیشه سلامت باشی :Y (694):

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.
> 
> فایل پیوست 92740
> 
> 
> جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/


تنها تصویری که توی ذهنم میاد تصویر خدایی با گردن بند طلا یه عینک و یه گل هستش که آهنگ کندی شاپ روشه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mina_medicine

> تنها تصویری که توی ذهنم میاد تصویر خدایی با گردن بند طلا یه عینک و یه گل هستش که آهنگ کندی شاپ روشه


فانتزی های هالیوودی و خفن دارن مردم  :Yahoo (21): 
من که وقتی بش فکر میکنم یه فرد کچل که وسط سرش خالیه چار تا دونه مو این ور و اونور داره با یه عینک ته استکانی تو ذهنم میاد
همون قیافه اصلیش :Yahoo (50):

----------


## artim

> این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.
> 
> فایل پیوست 92740
> 
> 
> جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/


این از خواری بودن هست نه جواب دندان شکن برای اینکه یک ترم جیب مسولان خالی نمونه حاضرن وسط جهنم هم کنکور رو برگزار کنن و مهم نیس براشون هر چند نفر مبتلا بشن یا بمیرن

----------


## Ngizz

> این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.
> 
> فایل پیوست 92740
> 
> 
> جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/


زینب خیلی وقت پیش گفت هرکی ناراحته جمع کنه از ایران بره ما جدیش نگرفتیم، الان فهمیدید زینب یه چیزی میدونست  :Yahoo (20): اون موقع با دلار ده تومنی بهمون فرصت داد ما نرفتیم الان با دلار 22 تومن بخوایمم نمیتونیم بریم پس باید سر تعظیم جلوی حاکم بزرگ، سنجش فرود بیاریم. ولی جدی من تا یک ماه پیش هرکی میگفت تعویق کنکور جدیش نمیگرفتم چون اوضاع به این شکل نبود ولی الان اوضاع خوب نیست واقعا، از اون ورم که میگن پاییز یه جور دیگست، آدم بین مرگ و مرگ باید یکیش رو انتخاب کنه. به نظرم مرگ تو پاییز کلاسش بیشتره چون خودشم یه حالت غمناکی داره  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## rzvn_prmn

> این پست توی یه کانالی قرار گرفته بود گفتم بزارم شمام استفاده کنید.
> 
> فایل پیوست 92740
> 
> 
> جواب دادن کنکور اختیاریه ناراحتی نیا :/




منطقشون منو کشته  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (21): 
د خوب اونایی مه توی عروسی هم کرونا گرفتن اختیاری رفتن. اون دو تا کفتر نو شکفته چه گناهی کردن که بخوان بابت اختیاااااااار مهموناشون دیه بدن؟؟؟

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> به نظرم جوابشون کاملا عاقلانه و منطقیه خب کنکور بیشتر از این به تعویق بیفته میفته یه سال دیگه اینجوری تو حق اونایی که امسال برای کنکور تلاش کردن نا حقی میشه کسیم که خیلی نگران سلامتیشه میتونه امسالو کنکور نده بذاره واسه سال من که با اینکه وضعیت شهرمون افتضاحه با این حال میرم سر جلسه و حتی بدون ماسک کنکور میدم چون تمرکزمو خراب مبکنه چون اون 4 ساعت یه سال زمتم مرگ و زندگی بعد اون برام مهم نیس


بعد میگن کنکور قراره با رعایت سختگیرانه "پرو تکل های بهداشتی"برگزار بشه.
همه اینا تقصیر سنجشه اصن :Yahoo (20): 
اخه بنده خدا اگه تو ناقل باشی نزنی یا یه ناقل نزده باشه به تو انتقال بده بعد کنکورت یا خودت یا والدینت راهی بیمارستان بشن ..... خوبه؟
همین الانش یه عده کثیری از همین الان ناله خفه شدن با ماسک رو میکنن ....
قراره با کیا کنکور بدیم؟ :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NESTA

🔻 فوت ۲ دانشجو و ۲ استاد دانشگاه علامه بر اثر کرونا


معاون دانشجویی دانشگاه علامه : براساس آخرین آماری که داریم متاسفانه ۲ دانشجوی دختر که در دانشکده روانشناسی تحصیل میکردند به این ویروس مبتلا و فوت شده‌اند


همچنین ۲ نفر از اساتید دانشکده اقتصاد نیز بر اثر ابتلا به این ویروس جان خود را از دست داده‌اند | مهر


+ روحشان شاد 🥀

----------


## NESTA



----------


## V_buqs

> 


آمار داره زیاد میشه باید یه کاریش کرد اگه عقب نیوفته 30،31 مرداد همه جا قرمز میشه

بهترین حالتش برگذار نکردن کنکور هست 
ورودی رو به شرط معدل کنن موقع فارغ شدن یه کنکور بگیرن 

یا اصن اگه بحث مالیش مطرحه یه شماره حساب بزارن ماهانه نفری 100 بزنیم به حسابشون /:

----------


## Mina_medicine

> آمار داره زیاد میشه باید یه کاریش کرد اگه عقب نیوفته 30،31 مرداد همه جا قرمز میشه
> 
> بهترین حالتش برگذار نکردن کنکور هست 
> ورودی رو به شرط معدل کنن موقع فارغ شدن یه کنکور بگیرن 
> 
> یا اصن اگه بحث مالیش مطرحه یه شماره حساب بزارن ماهانه نفری 100 بزنیم به حسابشون /:


شماهم فضایی حرف میزنیا :/
اخه یه راهکار بگو که عاقلانه باشه :/ هزار دفعه هزار نفر گفتن کنکور برگزار مشه و با شرط معدل برن دانشگاه
2000 نفر هم پاسخ دادن به اینجور افراد
خب یکم بیاندیش پسر :/
میدونی چند تا معدل بیست خالص داریم؟ دوستم که معدلش بیست خالص بود ینی همه نهاییا بیست شده بود سال اول رتبه اش شد 6 هزار :/
حالا مثلا 10 هزار نفر بیست باشن
فکر کن یکی که معدلش شده 19.95 باید بره پرستاری بشینه
اصن فکر معدلم احمقانه اس

----------


## mehrab98

> آمار داره زیاد میشه باید یه کاریش کرد اگه عقب نیوفته 30،31 مرداد همه جا قرمز میشه
> 
> بهترین حالتش برگذار نکردن کنکور هست 
> ورودی رو به شرط معدل کنن موقع فارغ شدن یه کنکور بگیرن 
> 
> یا اصن اگه بحث مالیش مطرحه یه شماره حساب بزارن ماهانه نفری 100 بزنیم به حسابشون /:



چشم میگیم حداقل ۲۰ هزار نفرو برای تحصیل پزشکی انتخاب کنن ، بعد که درسشون تموم شد ازشون آزمون بگیرن اگه قبول نشدن یه لگد بزنن در ماتحت مبارکشون و بفرستنشون سربازی ، سرباز صفر شن تا جونشون بالا بیاد... 

خب این حل شد امری دیگه؟؟!!!

----------


## be_quick

> چشم میگیم حداقل ۲۰ هزار نفرو برای تحصیل پزشکی انتخاب کنن ، بعد که درسشون تموم شد ازشون آزمون بگیرن اگه قبول نشدن یه لقد بزنن در ماتحت مبارکشون و بفرستنشون سربازی ، سرباز صفر شن تا جونشون بالا بیاد... 
> 
> خب این حل شد امری دیگه؟؟!!!


*من نمیدونم کسی که به ما اهمیت نمیده... چرا راهکار میدیم و بحث میکنیم*

----------


## mehrab98

> *من نمیدونم کسی که به ما اهمیت نمیده... چرا راهکار میدیم و بحث میکنیم*


حداقل میتونیم یه ذره مغزو از آکبندی دراریم یه چیز منطقی بگیم حالا اجرا شدن نشدنش به کنار :-|

----------


## V_buqs

> حداقل میتونیم یه ذره مغزو از آکبندی دراریم یه چیز منطقی بگیم حالا اجرا شدن نشدنش به کنار :-|


وقتی انجام نشه گفتنش به چه دردی میخوره 

اون مغزتم بزار رو درست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrab98

> وقتی انجام نشه گفتنش به چه دردی میخوره 
> 
> اون مغزتم بزار رو درست



اوکی بای

----------


## Zahra77

> وقتی انجام نشه گفتنش به چه دردی میخوره 
> 
> اون مغزتم بزار رو درست


خب وقتی نمیشه با نمرات معدل کسی رو وارد رشته ی خاصی کرد چرا حرفش رو میزنیم؟
الله و اکبر  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aianz79

> آمار داره زیاد میشه باید یه کاریش کرد اگه عقب نیوفته 30،31 مرداد همه جا قرمز میشه
> 
> بهترین حالتش برگذار نکردن کنکور هست 
> ورودی رو به شرط معدل کنن موقع فارغ شدن یه کنکور بگیرن 
> 
> یا اصن اگه بحث مالیش مطرحه یه شماره حساب بزارن ماهانه نفری 100 بزنیم به حسابشون /:


شما با مدیر سازمان مدیریت بحران نسبتی دارین؟؟؟؟

----------


## V_buqs

> خب وقتی نمیشه با نمرات معدل کسی رو وارد رشته ی خاصی کرد چرا حرفش رو میزنیم؟
> الله و اکبر


پیشنهاد با گفتن کامل حرف با جزعیاتش فرق داره عسیسم :/

الله اکبر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## V_buqs

> شما با مدیر سازمان مدیریت بحران نسبتی دارین؟؟؟؟


آره فالورشم چطور  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aianz79

استدلالتون خیلی شبیه ایشونه گفتم شاید ژنی چیزی از ایشون به ارث برده باشین :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## naazanin

> به نظرم جوابشون کاملا عاقلانه و منطقیه خب کنکور بیشتر از این به تعویق بیفته میفته یه سال دیگه اینجوری تو حق اونایی که امسال برای کنکور تلاش کردن نا حقی میشه کسیم که خیلی نگران سلامتیشه میتونه امسالو کنکور نده بذاره واسه سال من که با اینکه وضعیت شهرمون افتضاحه با این حال میرم سر جلسه و حتی بدون ماسک کنکور میدم چون تمرکزمو خراب مبکنه چون اون 4 ساعت یه سال زمتم مرگ و زندگی بعد اون برام مهم نیس



ببین این که میگی من میرم سر جلسه ماسک هم نمیزنم برام مهم نیست بیمار بشم یا نه، شجاعت و از جان گذشتگی ت رو نشون نمیده،
چون ماسک معمولی مهم ترین کاربردش اینه که اون شخصی که مبتلا یا ناقل هست ذرات رو کمتر پخش کنه، 
اونی که بیمار نیست بجز ماسک های بیمارستانی و n95 که تنفس باهاش خیلی سخت تره ماسک های معمولی  براش کاربرد خیلی کمتری دارن.
و از اونجایی که در شرایط اپیدمی همه ی مردم باید خودشون رو ناقل حساب کنن پس همه حتما باید ماسک بزنن، اختیاری نیست  :Yahoo (1): 
خودم هم تنفسم کلا با ماسک مختله ولی اگه کنکور عقب نیفته باید رعایت کنم، چاره ای نیست!

نمیشه هم بگیم تعویقی در کار نباشه هم بخوایم رعایت نکنیم، جسارتا به جز ما آدم های دیگه ای هم روی کره ی زمین زندگی میکنن   :Yahoo (21):

----------

